
Ephemeral third ring of radiation makes appearance around Earth - youngerdryas
http://www.nature.com/news/ephemeral-third-ring-of-radiation-makes-appearance-around-earth-1.12529
======
expralitemonk
Fun fact: the USSR and USA created several artificial radiation belts by
testing nuclear bombs in the upper atmosphere.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_artificial_radiation_be...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_artificial_radiation_belts)

~~~
CapitalistCartr
Yeah, Starfish Prime is how we learned about the bad, bad EMP monster. And
lost about a third of our LEO satellites in orbit at the time.

------
malkia
You gotta love this only comment: "hank salomen said: Are there any possible
connections with this phenomenon and HAARP experiements?"

<http://skeptoid.com/episodes/4122>

